# [OT] Wvdial e DNS

## Starinthe

Qlc1 di voi usa Wvdial?! ho un problemino... Qnd mi collego con un mio account non riesco a ricevere automaticamente i DNS dal server... sapete come ovviare qst problema?  :Sad: 

----------

## teknux

hai provato a impostare i dns nel file /etc/resolv.conf ? ;P

saluti,

tek

----------

## Starinthe

Il mio provider non dispone di server DNS... e cmq il file resolv.conf e' stata la prima cosa ke sn andato a vedere...   :Razz: 

----------

## teknux

impossibile che il tuo provider non dispone di DNS, almeno se parliamo dei soliti... quando non ti danno i DNS al momento della tua iscrizione è perchè te li danno dinamicamente in fase di connessione.

probabilmente l'errore è da qualche altra parte. 

riferendomi al resolv.conf intendo che devi inserire almeno due nameserver (gli IP del dns per capirci...). genralmente viene usato il primo IP, il secondo è di *scorta*. i successivi non vengono letti, tranne nel raro caso che i primi due non funzionano. se ci sono due ip validi nel resolv.conf allora il problema deve risiedere da qualche altra parte...

prova a controllare le tabelle di routing casomai, oppure a pingare un ip famoso. questo è l'ip di google: 216.239.37.99 se te lo pinga sono i dns a non funzionare, altrimenti deve esserci qualche altra causa. 

casomai installati tcpdump e lo lanci con 

```
tcpdump -i ppp0
```

ovviamente dopo aver attivato la connessione. poi provi a pingare un host (google.com è il mio preferito) e vedi cosa succede. se non capisci posta l'ouput qui e proviamo a darti una mano  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Starinthe

Nn credo ke sia 1 errore di configurazione xke' ho 2 account diversi (wvdial LIBERO e wvdial PEPPERCOM) lanciando LIBERO la connessione mi funziona a meraviglia! (Cn gli ip dns ovviamente) ma con PEPPERCOM niente di niente! la connessione si interrompe dopo appena una manciata di secondi anke cambiando svariati DNS...

----------

